# I don't want a baby - I want a life!!!



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

So after all these years of ttc and the anguish and sadness, the horror of Grace (that will never leave me), the ups and downs of treatment, I have decided that my life is too valuable to me to waste it any more on this particular dream. There are other dreams to dream - other ways to live a life. DH has been offered a job in New Zealand - and so we are off on one BIG adventure! I can tell you that the whole process is very therapeutic - you have to clear out all your old stuff (and that includes a bag of maternity clothes I didn't know I'd saved hidden under the bed) and make an absolutely fresh start. You have to let go of things and leap into the unknown. He has a job (I would never do this without one of us having a job) but the rest is up for grabs - unwritten. Perhaps we will find a place with a bit of land for an orchard and chickens.... it's like we are allowed to dream again and it feels wonderful!
Bernie xxx


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Bernie

When i read the title of your post it resonated with me having recently had a failed tx (poor response) - wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your new life in NZ - it sounds very exciting and will hopefully get back the life you feel you have lost over all the IF tx.

Good luck to you both!!! have a wonderful life!

Nbrxxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Bernie,
That sounds wonderful - a real turning point. 
This is a great chance to redraw the picture of your future and to make it a really great one. How exciting to go to New Zealand - its such a beautiful country. I am so delighted for you both! Good luck. 
Love MeganXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wishing you lots of luck and love on your new phase in your life
L x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow Bernie what amazing news!!! It sounds wonderful   i am so happy for you!

Although i will miss you loads if you leave FF too......will you keep in touch from the other side of the world?

You have been through so much and it must have been hard clearing things out......especially things that trigger such powerful memories. But i'm sure your fabulous new life will bring you tons of happiness.....i hope so, you truly deserve it  

Take care

Luv
Florie x x


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm hoping to carry on posting here – that's the beauty of the Internet, you can access it from anywhere in the world! As soon as I get hooked up I'll be back online (!) Meanwhile, back to my endless lists..... so many quotes to get and stuff to sort out... stressful, but as you all know there are worse kinds of stress - and I've had my share of that.
Bernie xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, that sounds absolutely fabulous.  I'm a bit stuck in a rut at the moment and wishing I could totally renovate my life only I don't know how (probably jsut November blues to be honest as I was happy a couple of months ago) and your plans just sound so fresh and exciting ... I hope all your dreams come true.. especially the chickens! 

Jx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Bernie,
I hope you ladies don't mind if I jump in, but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck and good wishes for your new exciting future!

Enjoy everyday  

love

Snowbelle


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Bernie,

I hope I am not too late! I have been away for ages getting on with my life, but I have often thought of you. I hope you have a great life ahead. My love goes with you. Jq xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Pol, DivaB, Snowbelle and jq. Well it's all happening - really excited and just looking forward to a couple of weeks when I don't have to work, tick something off the 'to do list', decorate or arrange insurance. These have been the 'joys' of my life for the past few weeks. Just want to get going now.... will report back when I arrive. Apparently it's 30°C out there right now....mmmmmm!
Bernie x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Yay!! how exciting Bernie - have a wonderful time!     i am so jealous lol!  

Safe trip 

Florie x


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks!!    It's going to be exciting  
Bernie x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Bernie,

So good to hear from you! I am not visiting FF much now, but check in when my emails say there is a reply to a topic I posted on, glad to say it is usually this one about your new adventure!

Love, Jq xxx


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Bernie

Like Jq I have not been on here for ages. I hope you are both ok. How exciting to hear your news. I wish you lots of luck and happiness on your new journey.  You certainly deserve it.

Take care love Ali x


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

THanks - it's quite a daunting task organising the move - I'm looking forward to arriving in New Zealand in the hot summer sun! It's weird packing for summer when it is so cold all around. I will still be checking in here - but I reckon there will be a bit of a gap while I get myself sorted.
Bernie x


----------

